

Orbital Sciences Space launch at 10:55am Eastern Time [video] - plessthanpt05
http://www.nasa.gov/ntv

======
zokier
Funny how Orbital seems less known than SpaceX, even though they appear to be
significantly larger and more experienced company. I didn't even know that
they were doing a launch, and now I missed it.

~~~
simonh
As against Boeing, Lockheed, etc. NASA has always used commercial companies to
build it's rockets. The short version is that SpaceX is the first company to
do so on properly commercial terms, as against cushy cost-plus contracts with
the development costs all underwritten by the government up front.

------
josephagoss
Are they still using those Russian rocket engines?

~~~
rgbrenner
this is the second launch of the Antares rocket

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antares_(rocket)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antares_\(rocket\))

~~~
josephagoss
Ah yes I remember, they use a modified NK-33/34 and once the stockpile runs
out the Antares rocket has no obvious engine replacement.

EDIT: I hope I don't sound negative, I am probably too starry eyed for SpaceX
and their merlin engines. I geek out how they built almost everything
themselves.

